# Normal climatologia Porto S. Pilar



## SMG (21 Mai 2008 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Necessito com urgência de infomarção sobre a Humidade relativa mensal para a normal 1961/90 relativa à estação de Serra do Pilar-Porto. 

Alguem me pode ajudar?

Muito obrigada


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2008 às 16:14)

Boas,

Eu só tenho esses dados para a normal 1931/60 e 1941/70 se te interessar.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Mai 2008 às 20:18)

O que aconteceu à estação, deixou de publicar as temperaturas


----------



## SMG (28 Mai 2008 às 11:20)

Obrigada Fil.

Será que me podias então disponibilizar os valores para a normal de 1941/1970?

Obg.


----------



## Fil (29 Mai 2008 às 01:53)

A observação da humidade relativa é feita em 3 horários distintos, às 9h, às 15h e às 21h, e é para cada um desses horários que é calculada a média:

Mês: 9h, 15h, 21h

J: 87, 69, 82
F: 85, 66, 82
M: 80, 64, 82
A: 74, 61, 78
M: 74, 64, 80
J: 74, 64, 81
J: 74, 60, 80
A: 76, 60, 81
S: 80, 62, 84
O: 83, 64, 86
N: 86, 68, 86
D: 87, 70, 85
Anual: 80, 64, 83


----------

